# gulf shores pier?



## philhensley

Has the gulf shores pier opened yet? If not, does anyone know

how the construction is going and when the opening date is?


----------



## Chris V

The scheduled date is May 1st. I highly doubt it will be open before july with the weather we are having.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

try this

http://www.wkrg.com/alabama/article/gulf_state_pier_delayed/23569/


----------



## jlk0007

I just got off the phone with someone at Gulf State Park concerning the pier construction. The statement that I got was that the pier would not be opening until sometime in July.


----------



## fred

> *jlk0007 (5/5/2009)*I just got off the phone with someone at Gulf State Park concerning the pier construction. The statement that I got was that the pier would not be opening until sometime in July.


Thank you very much for that information.


----------



## dsar592

July, Well I'm to the point that I will say I will believe it when I Am walking/fishing on it.


----------



## jlk0007

Tell me about it, I diverted my vacation this year since I was under the original impression that it would be done by now. Looks like I will be hitting Alabama Point, Fort Morgan, and heading towards Pensacola to do my fishing this trip.


----------



## onoahi

Rough water has made finishing it a nightmare. The barge can't stay out if even a hint of bad weather shows up so they end up working a few days a month. Looks good though.


----------



## tljbabc

see now thats bullshit that they use weather as late opener because I10 got completed ahead of time with bad weather and 2-3 tropical storms and all that shit so i dont know why they are blaming weather its just there sorry slow asses want to milk it for all they can thats my 02 and i call it bullshit lol PS THATS AS BAD AS FORT PICKINS US GOV WITH ALL YOUR TAX MONEY TAKING 5 YEARS TO FIX THE DAMN ROAD BUT LET SOME BANK ASK FOR A BAILOUT AND THEY GET 10-50 BILLION THATS YOUR GOVERMENT AT WORK OK


----------



## fred

I think part of the problem with completion was money $$$.

The state originally planned to use Mineral Management Service (MMS) money (money given by the feds from offshore oil production) to build the pier. Last year the feds said the money was supposed to be used for things like wetlands and wildlife habitat and denied the project. Negotiations have been going on for a while. A few months ago it looked like things had been worked out for the State to get the money but the funds were just released. Since the state also just announced a new wildlife habitat area, there have probably been some behind the scenes wranglings (maybe involving our congresscritters) that they don't really want publicized.

There were articles in the Mobile Press Register and the ClantonAdvertiser this week that said MMS money had been made available to "build a new pier". More accurately the article probably should have said "to finish the pier".

http://www.al.com/opinion/press-register/editorials.ssf?/base/opinion/124142856317990.xml&coll=3

http://www.clantonadvertiser.com/news/2009/may/04/money-gas-oil-leases-will-help-conservation/


----------



## fred

Well, now that I read the Press Register article a little more carefully, it looks like they still have to apply for the money project by project.

Rats.

I've got a feeling the pier will not be finished until that money is in hand.


----------



## fred

> *fred (5/6/2009)*Well, now that I read the Press Register article a little more carefully, it looks like they still have to apply for the money project by project.


Check that, it's the Advertiser article that is more detailed and talks about applying for funds.


----------



## jlk0007

Ok, so now that I am totally bummed out that the pier wont be open, its time to start looking at my other options. We are going to be staying in Gulf Shores may 30 - june 6 and I am looking for other areas to surf, pier, bridge fish. It has been a few years since I have been in the area,but I am familiar with Alabama Point and the pass area and a few other small random spots.I will most likely have my 10 year old son, my father and possibly a few nephews around the 10 year old range, so long walks are not a good option unlessI can sneak out on my own.

We are looking into chartering a trip for at least one of the days, but I fish every day regardless. I'm not sure how far of a drive it is to Pensacola for the pier there, and Ft. Morgan is another option I guess. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My wife goes to the beach to sit in the sand and cook like bacon, I go to the beach to FISH!


----------



## Fiver

> *jlk0007 (5/7/2009)*Ok, so now that I am totally bummed out that the pier wont be open, its time to start looking at my other options. We are going to be staying in Gulf Shores may 30 - june 6 and I am looking for other areas to surf, pier, bridge fish. It has been a few years since I have been in the area,but I am familiar with Alabama Point and the pass area and a few other small random spots.I will most likely have my 10 year old son, my father and possibly a few nephews around the 10 year old range, so long walks are not a good option unlessI can sneak out on my own.
> 
> We are looking into chartering a trip for at least one of the days, but I fish every day regardless. I'm not sure how far of a drive it is to Pensacola for the pier there, and Ft. Morgan is another option I guess.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My wife goes to the beach to sit in the sand and cook like bacon, I go to the beach to FISH!


Pensacola Pier is an option but it stayspretty packed because the Navarre Pier and Gulf Shores Pier are both out of commission for now.....There is a smallpier at the end of fort morgan. You can always look for washouts on the beach (search this forum for surf fishing techniques). There is always room on the beach for surf fishing, and you can catch a variety of species doing it. Perdido pass is certainly an option.


----------



## fred

If I were you I would plan on Pensacola Pierearly in the week and a charter or headboatlater. You might check to see if anyone rents kayaks down there.

I'd post in the "Need a ride" section below, too.

I don't blame you for being bummed out.


----------



## JimD

I know this will not be of any help on this trip and any future trip, you should have access to the new pier.

In any case, I would suggest looking into renting a condo at Four Seasons in Orange Beach. It has the only private fishing pier in the gulf. If is very nice, clean, has cleaning stations on the pier, has covered pavilions so that you can sit in the shade while on the pier. Electricity, you name it. 

My wife and I stumbled on it 2 years ago and we stayed there last year. It was the best trip we have had. She likes to fish, but won't surf fish. She was not happy with PCB pier do to the crowding and rudeness of some people. Last year, she fished every day on the Four Seasons pier. Most of the time, we were the only people on the pier. There was never more that 1 or 2 on besides us. We caught enough fish to feed us each day we were there and it turned into one of the all time best vacations. 

We will be back down in a week and are taking our 4 year old grandson with us. He loves to fish and is going to have a blast. Of course grandpa is going to love having his favorite fishing buddy with him.

Peaceful, quiet, no crowds and lots of fish. What more could you ask for. By the way, I am not a property owner, I rent a week. I wish I was a property owner.

Have fun.


----------



## spottedbass

How did you do at the Four Season's pier? I'm headed down there in October.


----------



## fred

Tuesday, May 26th. The piledrivers are out for the first time in a while and the weather is supposed to get better. Maybe they'll make it by the 4th of July.


----------



## fred

Sunday, May 31

There was some sort of jack-up rig out there on Thursday and they seem to have made a fair amount of progress on the end piles. Light poles are now readily visible along the length of the pier, although that may just be better visibility today.

If any locals have any information it would be appreciated.


----------



## B3245

These were all taken on 05-31-2009. Appears they are getting close


----------



## dsar592

What are they going to do with the old pier? leave it? tear it down?


----------



## B3245

Ken,

I was talking to trey myer the assistantsuper of the park a few weeks ago. He said they were talking about tearing it down and using it as reefs out from the new peir. The gulf was absolutely beautiful today. Took the boat out to 3 mile barge and then to the pier and back down the shoreline. It was great


----------



## fred

The old pier is to be torn down and placed around the new one as a reef.

Thanks for the pictures, Barrett.


----------



## saltfisher1

Its looking real nice.


----------



## Pier#r

Thanks for posting those GREATpics Barrett :bowdown

That is one AWESOME pier!


----------



## Robertsdale

I called Gulf State Park and was told that they hope to have the pier open by September


----------



## Pier#r

September :doh Good LordI hope so!!

this was in the Sunday June 14 Mobile Register

http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregister/index.ssf?/base/sports/124497105771650.xml&coll=3



> The new Gulf State Park Pier likely will not be open for the Fourth of July, assistant park director Trey Myers said on Friday.
> 
> "Structurally, the pier is complete," Myers said, "but even if they (contractor LCI Inc.) were to turn it over to us in two weeks,
> 
> there's no way we'd be ready for July 4.
> 
> Once they turn it over to us, we still have to stock it and do some things that weren't included in the contract.
> 
> "We put in requisitions for signage just this week, and *we still haven't gotten approval on rates (to fish the pier)*."





> The substantial-completion inspection is scheduled to take place June 23, Myers said.
> 
> "We expect to find everything done to our satisfaction," Myers said, "but there can always be something unforeseen.
> 
> *We're hoping to have it open within 30 days, but we haven't even set a date yet.*"


:sleeping


----------



## fred

Thank you, Pier#r, for the update, I had missed it.

Re: just ordering the signs, as an old Marine Gunny of my acquaintance used to say, "This is what is known, in governmental circles, as efficiency."


----------



## Pier#r

I hear ya Fred. LOL!

Like they haven't had over 4 1/2 years to make the frickin signs already :doh :banghead


----------



## fred

Three cranes out by the pier today. Looks like two on the west and one on the east, about half way out. My guess is that they are moving the old piles for the reef.


----------



## bassfisher10

Where is the peir going to be located.i am going at the end of july and i want to fish on a peir down there:letsdrink


----------



## fred

> *bassfisher10 (6/17/2009)*Where is the peir going to be located.i am going at the end of july and i want to fish on a peir down there:letsdrink


The new pier is 100 yards east of what's left of the old one. Near Lake Shelby on the Beach Road. Less than 1-1/2mileeast ofthe south end of Highway 59.


----------



## Pier#r

http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregister/index.ssf?/base/sports/1245575711259190.xml&coll=3



> *Artificial reefs designed to enhance fishing at Gulf State Park Pier*
> *Artificial structures will be placed where they are of the most benefit to fishermen casting from new Gulf State Park Pier*
> Sunday, June 21, 2009
> By JEFF DUTE
> Outdoors Editor
> In a sentimental gesture, one piling from the old Gulf State Park Pier will anchor a system of artificial reefs that will be deployed around the end of the new pier, Alabama Marine Resources biologist and state artificial reef coordinator Kevin Anson said Friday.
> 
> The lone old piling will be placed on the bottom along with several pilings from the new pier that were damaged during hurricanes Ike and Gustav last year to create a 25-foot by 50-foot, lean-to-style reef southwest of the new pier's 90-foot-wide end octagon, Anson said.
> 
> Anson said the company subcontracted to build the reefs has indicated it will begin placing the pilings Monday or Tuesday morning.
> 
> In addition, a U.S. Army Corps of Engineers permit allows the state to place 12 limestone reef pyramids constructed by well-known Alabama coast reef-builder David Walters at three other locations around the end of the pier. The pyramids measure 10 feet at the base and stand 8 feet tall, Anson said.
> 
> Anson said plans are to have the pyramids in place by the time of *the pier's expected opening, which has now been pushed back until early August.*
> 
> All of the reefs will be placed inside of the 300-foot no-boating zone around the new pier. He added that the additional structure should combine with the pier pilings to eventually attract many popular game species.
> 
> "It'll be illegal for boats to be inside the marked 300-foot no-boating zone, but depending on the wind and waves, they (boaters) may be able to drift a bait into the reefs," Anson said. "We want to make these a pier fisherman's reefs."
> 
> Anson said the no-boating zone was a long-standing practice at the old pier in an effort to "minimize any user conflicts" between boaters and pier fishermen. The old pier did not have any additional man-made reef structures around it.
> 
> Anson said the remaining rubble from the old pier would be used to construct three new artificial reefs in the permitted reef zone south of Orange Beach.
> 
> LCI Inc. of Memphis, which submitted the low bid of $16.2 million, began construction of the new pier in December 2007. Its original completion date was expected in March, but weather plagued construction efforts since two late-season storms in 2008 damaged more than a dozen pilings on the new pier.
> 
> The new pier will be 20 feet wide and 1,520 feet long while standing 20 feet off the water at mean high tide. It will be the longest fishing pier on the Gulf Coast, according to state engineers.
> 
> It has a concession area with restrooms, picnic tables, snack bar and tackle shop. Additional restrooms will be located at a 65-foot-wide mid-pier octagon. The end-pier octagon measures 90 feet across.


Hmmm open in March (NOPE),
May (uh-uh),
mid July (afraid not),

early August ? We'll see :doh :banghead


----------



## Robertsdale

I guess they have to pay for the new pier somehow. The price went way up. You have to pay $8.00 a day to fish and you still have to have an Alabama fishing license.


----------



## saltfisher1

> *Robertsdale (7/3/2009)*I guess they have to pay for the new pier somehow. The price went way up. You have to pay $8.00 a day to fish and you still have to have an Alabama fishing license.


I've fished all over and thats not as high as some piers....The pier was already paid for by tax money so anything extra is pocketed as earnings.


----------



## Pier#r

Here's some updates thatappeared in the Mobile paper this week...

http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregister/index.ssf?/base/sports/12464397824670.xml&coll=3


> *Pier into the future: After five years, new Gulf State Park Pier set for July 23 opening*
> Wednesday, July 01, 2009
> By JEFF DUTE
> Outdoors Editor
> 
> Shortly after Hurricane Ivan destroyed the Gulf State Park Pier in September 2004, many fishermen began counting down the time until a new pier would be built.
> On Tuesday, Alabama conservation department officials announced that the clock would officially reach 00:00 at 9 a.m. on July 23. That's when Gov. Bob Riley is expected to cut the ribbon to open the 1,520-foot-long pier after more than 18 months of construction and a bid cost of $16.2 million.
> 
> "As you know, good things come to those who wait. We had hoped to open the new Gulf State Park Pier this spring, but Mother Nature decided otherwise," state conservation commissioner Barnett Lawley said. "That said, the new pier will be the longest on the Gulf Coast and will reach more than 1,500 feet into the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> "This facility will provide unparalleled educational opportunities for students and teachers alike to view and experience first-hand the intricate ecosystem that thrives on Alabama's coast. It will also give Ala bamians and visitors unequaled access to great sightseeing along our beautiful beaches and shore line. The wait will be well worth it."
> 
> That also appears to be the sentiment among fishermen who regularly fished the old pier, said David Thornton, who spent 35 years learning to catch fish along its weathered rails. Thornton said he has kept in touch with many of the people who shared those rails with him.
> 
> "I think the consensus is that it's been worth the wait," Thornton said. "But it sure has been a long time ? more than four years ? and that time hasn't gone by quickly.
> 
> "The pier will be a very consistent, accessible place to fish and there's a lot of camaraderie that developed over time on the old pier, and it's that social aspect of fishing on the pier that we've been missing, too."
> 
> Thornton predicts the pier will open up opportunities to catch fish species that were out of reach for the old pier, which had an end octagon in about 12 feet of water. The new pier's end will be in 26 to 28 feet of water.
> 
> "There are a bunch of us who are eager to give a shot and get a taste of what we knew we were missing. The old pier was always a good inshore pier because of the shallow water and there were good pelagic (migratory) opportunities at certain times of the year," he said. "Now, it's like there are two piers out there. We'll still have the good inshore fishing, but we'll also have a whole new pier outside that second (sand) bar."
> 
> A "soft opening" is planned a few days before July 23, said the conservation department's chief engineer, Terry Boyd.
> 
> "We don't want the governor and a thousand people to be out there and the drink maker doesn't work," Boyd said.
> 
> Boyd said parks personnel will begin the process of stocking the concession areas, putting up signs and doing anything else necessary to get the pier ready for fishermen. He added that the state transportation department also must install a stoplight at the intersection of State Park Road and East Beach Boulevard.
> 
> "The contractor may still be on site after Friday tying up a few loose odds and ends, but the contractor is not going to be a problem with opening the pier," Boyd said.
> 
> Prices to fish the pier have increased across the board, but Gulf State Park assist ant superintendent Trey Myers said it is still a great value.
> 
> "The cost of living has had an impact, but the facility is triple what we had with the size of the pier and the amenities out there now," he said. "The cost has gone up on everything, but the pier is still a great value."
> 
> Based on the new daily rate of $8, Myers pointed out that the weekly rate of $40 gives the angler two days of free fishing, the monthly rate of $80 results in two weeks free, the $160 semi-annual rate gives four months free and the annual rate of $320 affords a full eight months of free fishing.
> 
> Myers said the pier will almost certainly have an impact on the demand for the park's campsites.
> 
> "The cabins and cottages stay booked through most of the year, but I'm sure it'll increase the demand on our 496 campsites," Myers said. "With the camp store, new nature center, boat docks and pool and pool house under construction all in the campground, the pier will help re-establish the park as a vacation destination place for people from all over the country."


:clap Kudos to JD for staying on top of this, and giving an old salt his "15 minutes" 

See y'all out there on the 23rd :letsparty

http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregister/index.ssf?/base/sports/1246785331196340.xml&coll=3



> *New rules to greet Gulf State Park Pier anglers*
> Sunday, July 05, 2009
> By JEFF DUTE
> Outdoors Editor
> 
> Along with the grand opening of the 1,520-foot Gulf State Park Pier on July 23 there will come some new rules for fishing off of it, said assistant park superintendent Trey Myers.
> 
> All of the changes are intended to give pier fishermen a better experience while allowing them the freedom to catch as many different kind of fish as they care to target, he said.
> 
> -- One of the biggest changes, Myers said, is the prohibition against trolley rigging.
> 
> The trolley rig involves the use of one rod ? the anchor rod ? on which a heavy weight is cast out as far as possible. Then a clip device from which hangs a leader, hook and usually live finfish bait from a fighting rod is used to attach it to the anchor-rod line. The bait is slid down the anchor line until it can easily swim on the water's surface.
> 
> Trolley rigging can be very effective for king mackerel fishing. When the fish strikes the bait, the clip attached to the anchor rod line releases the fighting-rod line and the fish can then be fought on the fighting rod.
> 
> The problem, Myers said, is that trolley rigging makes it too easy for the fisherman to leave that rod and begin fishing another rod.
> 
> "A lot of the time, they'd be off fishing another rod when they'd get a fish on the trolley rig and somebody else would have to pick up their rod," he said. "If someone isn't standing right there and that fish is running up and down the pier, it can really get tangled in everyone else's lines and create a mess."
> 
> In conjunction with this rule change, Myers said anglers will be allowed to fish only one rod at a time no matter what type of fishing they're doing.
> 
> -- A second major change is the attempt to limit the number of rods each angler can bring onto the pier.
> 
> Myers recommends that anglers bring no more than four rods onto the pier ? one for catching bait, one light-tackle for inshore fish, one medium rod for bonito-size fish and one big rod for kings or cobia.
> 
> "There's no need for anyone to bring 15 or 20 rods onto this pier," he said. "They'll be able to reach fish they never thought possible on the old pier with just that many rods.
> 
> "It should also keep down the size of the pier carts. I've seen guys with carts big enough to hold 30 rods."
> 
> Myers said if a fisherman insists on bringing more than the recommended number of four, they will be charged an additional $3.50 per rod.
> 
> A few standing rules that existed on the old pier will be in effect on the new one, Myers said.
> 
> -- There will be no alcohol allowed.
> 
> -- There will be no shark fishing allowed.
> 
> If a shark is hooked, it must be broke off as quickly as possible or if it's small enough, it can be brought to the rail ? not over ? so the hook can be removed.
> 
> -- The 300-foot no boating zone will be enforced around the new pier.
> 
> Myers has said previously that this zone is intended to eliminate any user conflicts between boaters and pier fishermen.
> 
> Myers added that the manmade reefs to be placed at four locations around the end of the pier would be about 250 feet from it. That should allow pier fishermen to fish the structures without continually getting hung up and boaters to drift baits over them from outside the no-boating zone, he said.
> 
> -- Similar rules for float fishing and bottom fishing off the extreme south rail that existed on the old pier will be enforced on the new pier.
> 
> -- Anglers will be able to bring food onto the pier, but no cooking of food on the pier will be allowed.
> 
> The pier does include a concession area where hot dogs, burgers and drinks can be purchased. There is also a fully stocked tackle store next to the concession area.
> 
> Myers added that, as of now, there would be no charge to park in one of the 250 spots in the pier parking lot. Also as of now, the spots are open to pier fishermen and/or beachgoers on an equal, first-come, first-served basis.
> 
> He added there might be a time that a parking fee is instituted.
> 
> While there is an effort to include an angler's saltwater fishing license in the cost of fishing on the pier, Myers said it is very likely that when the pier opens officially anglers will have to have purchased an Alabama saltwater fishing license to be legal.
> 
> Alabama's marine resources director Vernon Minton said Friday that to fold the state saltwater fishing license into the pier fishing cost would be a change in law that could only happen through an act of the state legislature.
> 
> Minton said he would not be in favor of changing current saltwater license requirements for pier fishermen because his department would lose too much income.


----------



## Robertsdale

THE PIER IS OPEN.


----------



## dpewitt

go get us some reports! Will be down at the end of next week and since I just had "emergency" gall bladder removal surgery last Friday my offshore trips are out. Will be a pier/surf rat this trip!


----------



## sail7seas

i went on the new pier after work today. didnt have any gear but just wanted to take a look. it is really nice. have a good dolley cause it is a long walk to the end of that thing. it was about 5 pm when i went and saw two slot reds caught, helped a guy handline a nice 2 lb flounder up and saw a king caught at the end. and i was only out there about 10-15 minutes.


----------

